# Cycling



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Can anybody recommend somewhere that will service a racing bike. Everywhere seems to cater for mountain bikes. We are in the Paphos area.


----------



## Kypros (Jun 29, 2011)

Try Macromedia in Limassol. Maybe they can recommend somebody in Paphos.


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

We wouldn't mind travelling to Limassol to find someone reputable. Can you give directions to Macromedia please ??


----------



## Kypros (Jun 29, 2011)

If you are coming from Paphos, you go along the coast road and turn left by the large car park on one corner and Starbucks on the other corner, This is Arch Makarios 111 Avenue. You continue to the roundabout, go over the roundabout and it is just further up on the left hand side.
Would suggest you call them first. they have been around for 10 years and know their stuff.


----------



## alan&sue (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you very much, you've been very helpful.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It's Micromania by the way.

Micromania Biker [β]

The roundabout is called the Ayios Nicholas roundabout. Micromania is right next to Sam's lebanese food just off the roundabout.


----------

